# Female rat might be male?



## Chu (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope this is an okay place to ask this, if not let me know please and I'm sorry! 

I will be posting pictures as soon as my fiance gets home but I'm starting to think my female rat, Remmy, might be a male. I don't/can't see any nipples on her, maybe felt one but it might have been me hoping, and she has a bit of a 'droop'/space between the urethra/genital opening and anus. So does that automatically mean she's a male? It's not like, '*BOOM TESTICLES*' but it is different from my other female rat and that worries me. The petstore had her in with other female medium rats and I specifically asked if she was female to make sure and they said yes. I'm kind of freaking out because I KNOW my other rat, Neffy, is female (clear as day) but I can't tell with Remmy and I'm worried about a surprise litter.  

Again, pictures soon!

Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Chu (Jul 9, 2013)

I touched around the space/droop and I think I felt something round. I am so upset because that would mean my female rat is pregnant and I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Please post pictures. It's highly unlikely she's a male, as with rats the testicles are VERY obvious so if you don't see testicles at all she's probably female. I have eight females and I can only see nipples on three of them. One of my gals, Lulu, has a sort of round hump right at the base of her tail but it is very much not testicles. 
So I think you are safe, but do post pictures just in case, and keep them separated until you get a solid answer on here.


----------



## Chu (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for the response! Pictures as soon as possible I promise. I don't have a camera which makes my fiance's phone the only way to take pictures so I have to wait for him to get off of work. Plus, I need help with the squirmy rat.  

I keep searching online about it and everywhere I look males have _huge_ testicles, like HOLY CRAP huge, and females have absolutely no gape between both openings but mine...falls into the middle. I just can't wait for other, more experienced rat parents, to have a look.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

How old?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chu (Jul 9, 2013)

I got them from Petco, medium females, which are 'supposedly' between two or four months I think? I hope that's right, the person there wouldn't help me at all.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh okay. Well here's what a one month old male rat looks like... Are they bigger than this? If they aren't then I think you're fine. Watch for signs of heat in her though.









Beau's like 'YOU VIOLATED ME!!' Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, and do the things that you believe to be testicles have hair on the back, under the tail? If they do, then your rat is probably female, but if they don't, it could be a male.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chu (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are two miscellaneous pics that I'm not sure will help or not as far as size and such. I THINK she's bigger than your little guy, however I've never been good at estimating sizes.  Also, as far as I can tell, yes, she goes have hair under her tail.















I really appreciate all your help! Thank you for being so patient.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks female to me. She's got a vagina.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I am pretty sure she is female for the size she is and how old she looks of she was a boy you would have been able to tell way before now you can actually tell the sex of a rat at around 4 weeks I believe? And they really start to show at 6


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She Looks female. 

I believe what your seeing is probably just skin flaps (from what I know, it is caused Labia Majora, btw, do not search that unless you do not mind seeing reproductive parts of female humans, for those who like scientific terms) which female rats do have. they aren't normally that big however they can get to that size and it tends varies from rat to rat.

But yes, I say she is 99% most likely a female 

Btw, her and her friend are beautiful. Can't help with age, can you get a picture of them with your hand? or maybe a ruler?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Definitely a female. No need to worry.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, that's a girl. My girl Calypso is similar, she has the appearance of slight 'puffiness' below her vaginal opening too, it doesn't look like testicles but it's different than my other girls. Nothing to worry about, some girls are just like that, same as some boys have smaller testicles than others.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Yup, she's a pretty girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chu (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I've had females before but their girly parts never looked like that so I was just kind of confused. ;D Really appreciate all the help!


----------

